
Preventing the “Epochalypse” by changing every instance of 32-bit time in Linux - dredmorbius
https://www.linaro.org/blog/the-end-of-an-era/
======
anonsivalley652
We should be using TAI64 while we're at it because TAI is monotonic and
simple, while leap seconds in UTC / *nix 32-/64-bit epoch really screws up
precise date calculations that are almost universally calculated incorrectly,
especially when new leap seconds are introduced but not counted in static
algorithms that have no such knowledge.

[https://cr.yp.to/libtai.html](https://cr.yp.to/libtai.html)

